# Maryland Orchid show



## JasonG (Mar 11, 2017)

Stopped by MOS this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## troy (Mar 11, 2017)

Nice pictures, whats the roth cross in the first picture?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## abax (Mar 11, 2017)

Thank you for helping with my Show Fever. KY never has
any shows as far as I know. The displays are soooo nice.


----------



## JasonG (Mar 12, 2017)

troy said:


> Nice pictures, whats the roth cross in the first picture?





Shin-Yi Williams 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Don I (Mar 12, 2017)

Excellent pictures.
Don


----------



## Cosmic Orchid (Mar 12, 2017)

Really cool thanks for posting these!


----------



## newbud (Mar 12, 2017)

Looks like you guys had a great show too. Thanks


----------



## troy (Mar 12, 2017)

That is a very unique, bulky shin yi williams, best of the show imo.


----------



## JasonG (Mar 12, 2017)

troy said:


> That is a very unique, bulky shin yi williams, best of the show imo.





It did pull first for its category. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

